# Washington State



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone else live in Washington?


----------



## fintuckyfarms (Jul 6, 2012)

I just joined, from the Tri-Cities


----------



## Icelander (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm in Washington, on the rainy side


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome from NJ.


----------



## Annabelleshomestead (May 18, 2013)

Hi I'm from Roslyn.. Houdain, Fritzles, Cuckoos, Classic Bantam and Chanteclers


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

My sister lives in Wenatchee, does that count


----------



## JRaymond (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm on the west side of the state on Camano


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Annabelleshomestead said:


> Hi *I'm from Roslyn.*. Houdain, Fritzles, Cuckoos, Classic Bantam and Chanteclers


There is a town called Roslyn?? Maybe I should move.


----------



## JRaymond (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes Roslyn is where the TV show northern exposure was filmed.


----------



## fintuckyfarms (Jul 6, 2012)

We have a cabin outside of east cle elum.


----------

